# Halloween Party Theme Invatations ideas



## ghosthunter79 (Aug 18, 2008)

I am tring to find some UNIQUE ideas for invatations for this years halloween party. I am tired of sending the same old paper invites. I thought about sending mini pumpkins with the information on them. Does anyone have any ideas? We don't have a theme this year, just keepin it classic scary halloween. Oh, this is an adult party. THANX IN ADVANCE.


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

I did Toe tags a few years ago....everyone thought they were very cool.







I just found a picture online and saved it in photoshop so I could edit it the way I liked it. Then go to the store and get Scunci black hair ties and I punched holes in the toe tag and ran the hair ties through them. On the back side I put a small map hoew to get to the party.


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

I did Ransom notes with A bloody finger last year and placed them in a small manilla envelope with the people's name on the outside. Those were kinda cool also!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

What about host a Classic Movie Monster party?
Photocopy a picture from your favorite classic film & work the invite details into it. Ask guests to bring their own Classic movie monster dvd to share & enjoy. You could rent a digital projector & show them outside projected onto a screen or white sheet hanging from a wall. It would have the feel of a Drive-in theater, complete with popcorn, etc.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Hilarious, everyone! I love those ideas. It's amazing what can be done with photoshop!

I like your idea about mini-pumpkins for the invitations. How about hollowing them out and putting the invitations inside - laminated? Or, if you have a very steady hand and some long-lasting pumpkins, you could carve the details into the pumpkin. You could always just attach the invitation to the stem as well.


Leigh Clements
The Mystery Maiden
Shot In The Dark Mysteries.com


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Last year, I did severed fingers with black ribbon tied around them and a note inside the box. The finger laid on moss. I will try to post a pic of the fingers before they I put them in the box in my album. The idea came from Martha Stewart. I thought about using her kit last year but I thought it would be too expensive. I ended up spending a lot of money anyway but I think they were creepier than the ones she had. The year before, I did Writs of Executions. I printed it off the computer with calligraphy print and made each invite with the name of the person invited on it. I told each guest they had been tried and found guilty of consorting with the devil and witchcraft and were told to report to the dungeon for execution (start of party time). I used clip art and put a skull at the top. I tied each up with red ribbon and hand delivered most of them. I don't have a pic of the Write of Execution but can post exactly what it said if you'd like. Let me know!


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

*"Save the Date" spoof & classic Halloween elements*

I am doing a "Hollywood Halloween" theme this year and sent out "Save the Date" cards spoofing the wedding STD's with the Bride of Frankenstein and Frankenstein's Monster, and the tagline "'Till Death do we PARTY!" I did an email for the STD's to save costs, and will mail paper invites closer to the date.

Last year I got the PapertreyInk.com "spooky sweets" stamp set and stamped the spiders in silver ink on black cards, and used tiny rhinestons to create spiderwebs - it was classic Halloween imagery, and made for a classy adult invite that got a lot of compliments.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Last year we had a non-specific themed Halloween party. We did the severed finger, with a string tied around it (as if to remind you of something). Attached was the invite, which was laminated, and the finger had a magnet on the back of it so you could stick the whole thing to the refridgerator. Sorry I don't have any pics.

You could always get the coffins from Michaels (I found nice sized wooden ones for $ 1.00 each), stain them, and put the invite inside. A lot of ours are hand delivered instead of mailed so it depends on your situation - could get costly to mail a lot of coffins. Even mini-tombstones with the invite on them would be cool. You could print them out an affix them somehow. 

I liked your pumpkin idea too.


----------



## Jacks Attic (Jul 17, 2008)

These guys here sell cardboard coffin mailers by the dozen. You can put your invites inside maybe with a little plastic skeleton or vampire.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

*More invite ideas...*

If you are hand delivering, it's always fun to send a Halloween treat as a teaser - shaped sugar cookies, clear glove full of popcorn, an individual cupcake, etc. 

How about a photo invite? Take photo of yourself in zombie mode, on a morgue slab, or in various horrible death scenes with the tag "We're dying to see you..." That gives you a chance to really get into the halloween spirit early.

A mummy you have to unwrap to read the invite? make it out of cardboard and wrap strips of gauze around it until it plumps up, pin a tag with a clever saying (which I can't think of right now) instructing the receiver to unwrap.


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey everybody,

I've had a lot on my plate lately and now I have to move my party date up to the 18th. I need a good digital invitation I can put on facebook and email. Anybody know of good sites that are free and made for ADULTS?? I spent a long time last night and it's overwhelming!!! Plus too many of them are cure and cartoonish . . . eeeeeEEEEeeeeewwwwwwWWWWWwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!

GiggleingGhost


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

We do have a theme, however I think it is pretty broad. Here are my invites. I made them with Photo shop and printed them on Photo paper.
It is a Three (3) part invite and is pretty self explainable. 




























Hope you like them.


----------

